# Can you texture plaster walls?



## destes50 (Nov 5, 2009)

I am cleaning up (remodeling) an old house with plaster walls. I have removed 80 years of wallpaper and paint and am down to the raw plaster. There are cracks in the walls and crumbling corners and I intend to repair but I know that there will differences in texture after I repair and it will show if I just paint the walls.

My question is can I use drywall texture applied to the plaster to create a uniform surface to paint? Do I need to prime the plaster before I apply dry wall texture? I want to roll on the texture instead of spraying it on - should I use premixed mud or get a mix? 

I would also appreciate any tips and tricks on applying texture with a roller!

Thanks!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Honestly, texturing is not for the novice. There are many professional painters that can't texture worth a hoot.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Practice on a hidden area with your texture roller. Good points here on plaster and repairs: http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/old-plaster-questions.html
Be safe, Gary


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, you can texture over plaster. First you'll want to clean your walls well, then repair your corners, cracks, and do any other repairs needed. Prime the walls with an oil based primer before you texture. As for what kind of texturing material to use that depends on what kind of look your going for. You can use ready mixed compound and thin it with water, you can use powder that gets mixed with water, or you can even use a pre mixed paint (SW Sandscapes), which will add texture to your walls. http://www.kelloggspainting.com/AntiquingGranulatedTexture.html


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Why texture after repairing the cracks?? I just repaired numerous cracks in plaster after removing 96 years worth of painted wallpaper. I admit I was in shock seeing all those cracks on raw plaster, but with a lot of patience and hard work, I repaired the cracks, used Gardz and two coats of latex following the advise of Chrisn. The results are beautiful smooth walls. It can be done. Good luck. (btw....I was a newbie at wall repairs and achieved professional looking results)


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If your going to texture you want to repair the cracks first, at least major ones, if not when you apply the texture it will go into the cracks and your texture will not be uniform. I do agree with the fact that you can repair the plaster walls, paint, and have a smooth finish. We do it all of the time in older homes, I guess its a personal choice to texture or not.


----------

